# Torn badly with 1st (3rd degree) will it happen again???



## scottiejunior

I always thought I might have more children but after a very traumatic experience with 1st I'm scared in case it's the same again.

I was induced at 42 weeks (horrible) was in labour 2 days, failed epidural, couldn't move from bed even tho Epi didn't work. Was cut to help delivery as babies heartbeat was dropping when I pushed. They decided they needed her out sooner rather than later, I had suction cup (failed) then forceps (torn when using forceps).

Went to theatre to be put back together and lost 900mls of blood.
The night after was the worst as all drugs were wearing off and was in AGONY!!!

Couldn't look after my baby (luckly she slept).

Please can any women who this has happened to (or similar) let me know what happened next time?


----------



## starlight1

I was really worried with first she came that fast I had a 3rd degree tear which healed well. I have just had 2nd baby with 15 month between they recommended I had a episiotamy as this will reduce the risk of tearing and causing problems later on in life like in continuance. And I didn't have any other tears obv just the cut. X


----------



## NaturalMomma

I had a good tear with ds1 and did not tear at all with ds2. Not pushing with all your might can help, putting a warm wash cloth or warm oil on the perineum during pushing can help loosen it up, etc.


----------



## Spunky

Stalking this. Similar story. I was induced 11 days overdue, 2 days to labor, I had a 3rd deg tear with my son and vacuum assistance. Hoping this one will be a much easier recovery!


----------



## anita665

I think your chances of tearing in second and subesquent pregnancies goes down unless they stitched you up too tight or your baby is much larger.

I tore badly with my first but had nothing with my second baby who was the same size.


----------



## ayh78

I personally didn't have a 3rd deg tear, but I know people who did. One lady was given an appointment to talk through her options with #2 and was told that if she tore again there was a chance she'd be incontinent. They gave her the option of trying for another natural or choosing a caesarean. In the end she chose the caesarean.


----------



## **angel**

I had a 3rd degree tear with my first in a water birth. Had to have surgery etc. On 2nd 16 months later I only suffered a 2nd degree also in water birth. As others said an episiotomy is very common in preventing tears xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had a 3rd/4th degree tear with DS and am expecting LO number 2. I was given the option of a c-section or the chance to attempt a vaginal delivery. I chose vaginal as I had a great labour/birth with DS and am looking forward to doing it again, but I am prepared with ideas to hopefully reduce my risk of tearing again. I had tests to check my muscle and bowel function which came back normal. I will hopefully not labour on my back (I was made to with DS as he needed monitoring and the monitor they used only got a reading when I was on my back), I will hopefully use the pool and I will try to be as mobile as possible (rocking/squats). 
Have you spoken with your consultant about your options and how you've healed? Hopefully that would put your mind at ease, and you can discuss options for future deliveries.


----------



## teal

Just regarding the episiotomies to prevent tearing.... I had an episiotomy but I also had a completely seperate tear into my bowel which took three hours in theatre being stitched up. The consultant did say it was unusual to have a seperate tear rather than the episiotomy to continue tearing but it happens. 

At my 8 week check with a consultant I would be able to elect for a section if I wanted. He said even though they repaired the damage that time if I tore again I might not be so lucky. Personally I'd not attempt a vaginal birth again. I had to have physiotherapy and it took well over a year before I felt ok-ish again.


----------



## Jem88

Not quite the same as i only had a little tear with my first but didn't tear at all with my 2nd. xx


----------



## XJessicaX

1st baby 2nd degree tear from midwife shoving her hand up me trying to manually turn posterior baby. Baby's heart rate dipped so I was rushed to theatre and had a massive 3rd degree cut so they could suction cup her out as she was persistent posterior. The cut ran to my anus and I had weeeeeeks of agony afterwards.

2nd baby (3 days ago!) she was facing the right way and slid out at speed but only causing a tiny labial tear! I am feeling almost normal down there!! Bit swollen but my perineum absolutely intact and no pain when going to the toilet.


----------



## Proserpina

Episiotomy does not reduce your risk of getting a 3rd or 4th degree tear. It increases it.

https://www.babycenter.com/0_perineal-tears_1451354.bc

https://www.sharinginhealth.ca/treatments/obstetric_repair.html


----------



## minnie83

When I had my 1st, I had two 3rd degree tears AND an episiotomy. I lost 1.5 litres of blood and was in agony for weeks after. To the point where I could barely sit up in bed to reach my daughter :cry: The whole experience was horribly traumatic (I almost had to have a forceps delivery but stubbornly decided to push her out myself which caused one of the tears), and to be honest since finding out I'm pregnant again I've been dreading it all. I have been given the option of a c-section this time, but the thought of that terrifies me as well :dohh: so I've not decided what to do yet. Maybe this could be an option for you if you discuss is with your MW? xx


----------



## Spunky

Had a 3rd degree tear with my son. Thought it was just due to a vacuum being used.

Just had my daughter, had a 2nd degree tear. Doctor said I was tearing while she was still at -2 station and it was unavoidable. That I'm small and will tear with every child it seems. Tore right down my scar.

There are worse things in the world I guess, and I am thankful it was a lesser tear than last time. Though to be fair her head is at least .75" smaller around than his was! So that probably helped.

Best of luck worried mommies. I'm sure if I have another I will tear again, and I will be dreading it. But it wont stop me from having another vaginal birth since at least I healed well last time, I have hopes for healing well this time as well.


----------



## Feronia

I didn't tear at all with my first. I think the key is your position in labour, avoiding an episiotomy (as Proserpina said), and pushing slowly so the perineum has a chance to stretch. I also read this article about foods you can eat to help you have a stretchy perineum: https://mynaturalchildbirth.org/prevent-tearing/
I ate a lot of nuts, seeds, beans, sunflower seeds, and fruit, so who knows, maybe it helped me.


----------



## spinneybaby

scottiejunior said:


> I always thought I might have more children but after a very traumatic experience with 1st I'm scared in case it's the same again.
> 
> I was induced at 42 weeks (horrible) was in labour 2 days, failed epidural, couldn't move from bed even tho Epi didn't work. Was cut to help delivery as babies heartbeat was dropping when I pushed. They decided they needed her out sooner rather than later, I had suction cup (failed) then forceps (torn when using forceps).
> 
> Went to theatre to be put back together and lost 900mls of blood.
> The night after was the worst as all drugs were wearing off and was in AGONY!!!
> 
> Couldn't look after my baby (luckly she slept).
> 
> Please can any women who this has happened to (or similar) let me know what happened next time?

Oh my, that sounds just like me...although I wasn't induced, was in labour 14 hours but lo's heart rate dropped all day, failed epidural was cut and forceps as it dropped to dangerous levels when I pushed tore past the cut with the forceps and lost too much blood, almost needed a transfusion as my iron levels were dangerously low but they brought it up with fluids and iron pills, felt miserable and then got infection in my stitches that was more painful than labour, I essentially couldn't look after DS for 2 weeks other than to nurse...DH did it all! I was in so much paid for those 2 weeks and so week from blood loss....I am soooooo worried it will happen this time around and have chosen midwives in hopes they can help with various positions, etc...I still to this day 2 years later sometimes have pain/pressure in my scar tissue!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I had a 4th degree tear, which was so high up they didn't realise it was there until I stood up, fainted and started pouring with blood. 
One midwife told me a few days after the birth I'd be given the option of section/vaginal next time. Another told me I'd be expected to do it vaginally. Before I even consider TTC #2 I will be getting an official answer as I do not want to go through that again, it was traumatic and I couldn't do anything for my daughter until she was nearly 3 days old. Also if I was to tear again there would be more chance of bowel/incontinent problems.


----------



## Babybonn

I also tore a lot, but it healed very fast, and was not very painful. I refused to get an episiotomy bc how much slower they are said to heal than a tear.I just recommend doing stairs every day while pregnant to help with the pushing phase. Climb stairs at work, parking structures, wherever, and do them everyday, several times a day if possible. I did it for both my pregnancies, vaginal deliveries. This helped me so much with pushing the baby out, my doctor was STUNNED. She was convinced that I would end up in c-section and it didnt happen at all. Fast and easy pushing phase (though horribly long labors).


----------



## scottiejunior

Proserpina said:


> Episiotomy does not reduce your risk of getting a 3rd or 4th degree tear. It increases it.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_perineal-tears_1451354.bc
> 
> https://www.sharinginhealth.ca/treatments/obstetric_repair.html

I forgot to put that I had an episiotomy and still got a 3rd degree tear :wacko:


----------



## LockandKey

after reading all your responses ladies, I am starting to wonder a bit....I had a pretty bad birth with DD, they gave me a 3rd degree episiotomy, used vacuum and forceps on her as she was a large baby for someone my size, but I don't think I tore beyond the cut. I was also in a bad position, on my back. I am planning on trying for an all natural this time, maybe trying an all fours position or squatting position with perineal massage. 

If I had an episitomy cut the first time, does anyone know if I am at risk for another severe tearing? It's something I'm quite worried about


----------



## Proserpina

LockandKey said:


> after reading all your responses ladies, I am starting to wonder a bit....I had a pretty bad birth with DD, they gave me a 3rd degree episiotomy, used vacuum and forceps on her as she was a large baby for someone my size, but I don't think I tore beyond the cut. I was also in a bad position, on my back. I am planning on trying for an all natural this time, maybe trying an all fours position or squatting position with perineal massage.
> 
> If I had an episitomy cut the first time, does anyone know if I am at risk for another severe tearing? It's something I'm quite worried about

Unfortunately, having had an episiotomy or having torn once before does increase the risk of tearing again. 

Don't get worried though; get prepared. Do your Kegels throughout your pregnancy and practice perineal massage and alternative laboring positions when you're in your third trimester. Fear will just make you tense up and increase the likelihood of another tear.


----------



## Eleanor ace

LockandKey said:


> after reading all your responses ladies, I am starting to wonder a bit....I had a pretty bad birth with DD, they gave me a 3rd degree episiotomy, used vacuum and forceps on her as she was a large baby for someone my size, but I don't think I tore beyond the cut. I was also in a bad position, on my back. I am planning on trying for an all natural this time, maybe trying an all fours position or squatting position with perineal massage.
> 
> *If I had an episitomy cut the first time, does anyone know if I am at risk for another severe tearing? *It's something I'm quite worried about

I'm not sure about an episiotomy, but I had a 3rd/4th degree with DS, my consultant said that tearing the 1st time doesn't make me any more likely to tear this time, it's just that the risk of doing permanent damage is higher. I tore due to DS having a nuchal hand though so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## maybabydoll

I tore with baby #1 ended up in theatre too, loss 2400ml of blood and had an 8 day hospital stay. Although I would love more babies I'm still too scared 16 months on! Reading positive second birth stories does help though x x


----------



## ljo1984

I had episiotomy with first for forceps!! With my second I got a 3rd degree tear to perineum and labial (just one side) I could feel it happening but I pushed through it, pushing 9lb out in 3 pushes was never gonna be a good thing lol. I found the local anaesthetic after more painful that labour and birth and that's the only thing I'm scared about next time, I'm sure I'll tear again, I'm not lucky enough to get away all intact :-(


----------

